
Pwman - shakkhar
https://folk.uio.no/vegardno/pwman/
======
shakkhar
This small tool has a great (and intuitive) approach to password management.
Click "What is this?" and read the description. It is much better than saving
your passwords locally in plain text or on someone else's server. (e. g.
LastPass, 1Password, etc.)

It won't auto-fill the password for you, but it is technically possible to
develop a Chrome / FF extension to do that.

